# The Concept. The Car.



## CreweAudi (Nov 12, 2014)

The Concept. The Car.
Looking for your next TT and want a Sport Ultra model? We have an awesome Mythos Black Metallic, Manual, Diesel, TT available that only has 3,000 miles on the clock.
http://www.creweaudi.co.uk/vehicle/audi/tt-coupe/43670?tab=vehicle-specification-tab


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Struggling for sales I'm assuming, discount aplenty boys!

Ironic you are advertising on a Forum that Audi UK CS and my Audi dealership categorically told me was a load of rubbish and the threads on here were nonsense...

How embarrassing for Audi that you need TT sales so badly!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like alacantra seats, so unless I'm missing a trick it's about £1k below list price, with 3,000 miles on it.

That's about 3% off, you can get brand new ones from brokers cheaper!


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think you are taking account of the special extras;":

2 audi sound systems
2 DAB radios
3 sets of climate control
And 2 sets of heated front seats!!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Whoops, did notice that but it also says leather seats and looks like alacantra to me....


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> I don't think you are taking account of the special extras;":
> 
> 2 audi sound systems
> 2 DAB radios
> ...


You forgot the extra armrest!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi are very reliable at advertising the correct spec of cars on their used website... So whatever is listed must be true, your eyes are deceiving you.

Most salesmen dont know a TT FWD from a TTS... Shocking how their staff are so clueless about such a small range of products to sell to customers, its not hard ffs!

I was told as i sat in a dealership 6 months ago, that the Mk3 TTS categorically would not be here until 2017, no, not the RS, just the S! I walked out and ceased the conversation, they are idiots!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder what you would get for this car if you were selling it back to the dealer? 3k miles so it is a used car whichever way you look at it. New ones come with 1.7k discount so this one needs to be at least 4k under list. Some mug will buy it.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Jeepers.... Triple climate control must be freezing... Could be useful for the coming summer. 8)


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blimey, poor old CreweAudi are getting a right 'shoeing' here! I understand that they've helped some folk on the forum with discounted parts at times...try not to frighten them off, eh! :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dreams1966 said:


> Jeepers.... Triple climate control must be freezing... Could be useful for the coming summer. 8)


Perhaps thats why you need two lots of heated seats


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Jasongren1 said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeepers.... Triple climate control must be freezing... Could be useful for the coming summer. 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Jasongren1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreams1966 said:
> ...


Brilliant :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Crewe Audi are the people who CANED my week-old Mk II TDi from cold round the A500 Crewe Bypass, hitting illegal speeds in the process. I pointed out that the car was fitted with cameras and loggers before they picked it up but they still drove it like they stole it.

And check the spec on anything you buy from the showroom because it's likely NOT the current spec and if you don't ask, they definitely won't tell you.

Oh, and if they promise to order you the last Mk II TDi into the UK, don't believe a word of it...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Shug750S said:


> Whoops, did notice that but it also says leather seats and looks like alacantra to me....


I think it looks like alcantara not alacantara. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

May be struggling for sales, but Crewe Audi couldn't or wouldn't match the deal I got.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CarlV6TT said:


> May be struggling for sales, but Crewe Audi couldn't or wouldn't match the deal I got.


I was at Crewe Audi yesterday and i left at 2.30pm and by then they had 8 new sales and 2 used so i don't think they are struggling.


----------

